# Long bed trolley spindle spinning wheel



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Got a start on the trolley spindle today, not much to go by so inventing as we go. Useing a weight to return the trolly which seems to work fine.
Flywheel is next and the spindle.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Pitchy said:


> Got a start on the trolley spindle today, not much to go by so inventing as we go. Useing a weight to return the trolly which seems to work fine.
> Flywheel is next and the spindle.



very interesting.
you make building spinning wheels look like a children play


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Got the flywheel mounted, be spinning wool tomorrow.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

with video please???


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Is that an old wagon wheel? You are very clever Pitchy and a lot of fun to watch


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Yepper, off some old farm equipment.
Looking forward to working on it tomorrow to see if it`s ganna work.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like it could be a wheel off and old hay rake or one row horse cultivator. Pitchy , you sure have alot of fun, wish I had time to play, I have lots of ideas floating around in my head. Can`t wait till you show us how to spin on that thing. > Marc


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Should make a good wheel, the rim is concave so the string should stay on it good.
You betcha, i`ll be shootin a vid as soon as it`s a spinning.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I love seeing these things! How ingenious you are, Pitchy. Very interesting.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

So what's special about this type of wheel? Does it do something other ones won't - or do something better? Where did the design come from? It's very interesting to me to learn about all these kinds of wheels.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

calli the idea came from this picture i assume
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=411274


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

susanne said:


> calli the idea came from this picture i assume
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=411274


Yep, the bottom one in that picture, there isn`t much to go on so some of the stuff ya gotta make as ya go.
It`s just another example of the improvements of the Great walking wheel so ya can sit and spin instead of walk.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok now don`t ya all laugh to hard now, ya are seeing the first full run so it`s a little jerky but working. :shrug:

Worked some more bugs out and is working better now. :nanner:


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Pitchy said:


> Ok now don`t ya all laugh to hard now, ya are seeing the first full run so it`s a little jerky but working. :shrug:
> 
> Worked some more bugs out and is working better now. :nanner:



I been watching you and your work.:whistlin: gotta keep a heads up on you guys LOL I'm impressed. I think you have a gift. Well done. :thumb: Something I wanted to try one day but never had the time. i hope you keep going.
I'll be watching LOL


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

TNHermit said:


> I been watching you and your work.:whistlin: gotta keep a heads up on you guys LOL I'm impressed. I think you have a gift. Well done. :thumb: Something I wanted to try one day but never had the time. i hope you keep going.
> I'll be watching LOL


Thanks TNHermit, my problem is i`m not a perfectionist, i`d rather have good working ugly than pretty junk. 
It`s workin pretty good now, one of the biggest problems was the flywheel string wrapped around the spindle pulley one time. It won`t work, it will walk over to one side and catch on its self, especially the knot in the string. Had to run a idler pulley to keep the string in a straight line if that make sense.

Here`s the area i`m talkin about.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo!!!! You did it! Pitchy you are a marvel and I am so happy you have chosen to hang out with us. I bet there is no end of the things you could try in the fiber arts. There are centuries of stuff you can try to replicate and many of us to appreciate your wonderful work.

Thank you for all the smiles you have given me lately


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Marchwind said:


> WooHoo!!!! You did it! Pitchy you are a marvel and I am so happy you have chosen to hang out with us. I bet there is no end of the things you could try in the fiber arts. There are centuries of stuff you can try to replicate and many of us to appreciate your wonderful work.
> 
> Thank you for all the smiles you have given me lately


Your welcome, and thanks for the smile you just put on my face.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Pitchy said:


> Thanks TNHermit, my problem is i`m not a perfectionist, i`d rather have good working ugly than pretty junk.
> It`s workin pretty good now, one of the biggest problems was the flywheel string wrapped around the spindle pulley one time. It won`t work, it will walk over to one side and catch on its self, especially the knot in the string. Had to run a idler pulley to keep the string in a straight line if that make sense.
> 
> Here`s the area i`m talkin about.


I see what your talking about. I'm far far from a spining wheel expert LOL. I wouldn't worry about the art. I have a feeling that will come. Seeing you tackle that tells me you will strive for it. give the ladies what they want. I think you will be well rewarded for it. If I get up that way I may stop in for lessons one day.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Here`s another video playing around a little, the noise and shake is from the cloths pin on the spindle, it throws it out of balance.
A short story, on the first pendulum wheel i was spinning the flywheel one day and the spindle was a shaken away somethin aweful. Figured the bearings were bad so i rebuilt the bearings and put it back on, this time with no yarn or cloths pin and it ran smooth as silk. lol.



By all means stop by, as i did too your web site, very nice work you do.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Don't tell me you don't think about art! What is up with a clean floor LOL. Some nice big lathes back there . Are you a machinist.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Art sure you should see some of the pictures i draw on that floor with my chalk pencil.
I`m a jack of all trades and a expert at none. lol


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pitchy in that last video you aren't spinning yarn correct? Are you just perfecting the trolly? I looks like it runs pretty smoothly. Keep in mind that every wheel has a voice of it's own.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope not spinning just tinkering, it doesn`t travel the whole length of the track because the track isn`t high enough. So tomorrow we are going to make new legs for it eight inches higher. Then i discovered that it works better turning the flywheel the other way especially when winding the yarn on.
Next video it will be running beter and i`ll take it outside so ya can see it better, stay tuned.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's a question not only for you but others who may have experience with spindle wheels. Can you ply on these wheels? If you can play how will that effect the plying if the wheel works better spinning one direction than the other?


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Marchwind said:


> Here's a question not only for you but others who may have experience with spindle wheels. Can you ply on these wheels? If you can play how will that effect the plying if the wheel works better spinning one direction than the other?


I don`t know much about plying only done it once but i think ya have to ply in the opposite direction that the fiber was spun in the first place.
I would think ya could ply on a big wheel type machine .


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> pitchy - you sure seem to have a lot of fun with your inventions!
> 
> This wheel seems to be a hybrid between a racecar track, a choochoo train set and a spinning wheel! Fascinating !
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, this machine is a some what copy of a origanal spinning wheel, just not much to go on.
Heck just put a pulley on that tred mill and run a belt to your wheel and go to town. ound:
Yep these Mn. winters are long and we tend to think way to much. eep:


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Pitchy said:


> Thanks, this machine is a some what copy of a origanal spinning wheel, just not much to go on.
> Heck just put a pulley on that tred mill and run a belt to your wheel and go to town. ound:
> Yep these Mn. winters are long and we tend to think way to much. eep:


Actually pitchy is right. if you would build a short treadmill with only a slight incline and correct gearing you could walk or stroll while spinning. The resistance now comes from the incline where if you were spinning it would come from the gearing and wheel resistance.
Might take a little getting use to but I bet it could be done. Old time woodworkers use to pedal to run machines while having to keep their wits about them. I know the scroll saw,lathe and even a table saw.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Much better.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Lookin good

If you get to the point you want to try a loom. I have the pics and prints for a four pedal one. Just to let you know. Don't want you to get bored


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i just pictured how nice long draw would work on that wheel. 
somebody needs to go to pitchy and try it.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

pitchy i snooped around a little bit and the things you made from wood are just awesome. loooooove the craddle and the onion/potato bin.
the wine box looks pretty cool too. 
i believe you are an artist


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

susanne said:


> pitchy i snooped around a little bit and the things you made from wood are just awesome. loooooove the craddle and the onion/potato bin.
> the wine box looks pretty cool too.
> i believe you are an artist


Whoops, i think you mistaken that neat stuff with TNHermit things on his web sight.
He is a artist, i`m just a chain saw carpender. :happy2:


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Pitchy said:


> Whoops, i think you mistaken that neat stuff with TNHermit things on his web sight.
> He is a artist, i`m just a chain saw carpender. :happy2:


Never say that about your self. I haven't built any spinning wheels and would be lost to start since I don't really understand them. you can make the cloth to make the clothes And i can make the drawers to put them in . we need them both  but without you (and the girls  )its naked all the way LOL


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

oh indeed 
i looked at the wrong (absolutely not  ) blog spot.
TN Hermit wow, love the woodwork you did.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Got it in the house now and spun on it several times, i`m liking it a lot, but at 11 feet long ya gotta find a spot. 
I plan on finishing staining it, ran out.


----------

